# "Eye in the Sky" (with Helen Mirren)



## The Bread Guy (10 Apr 2016)

EITS, I hope you're getting royalty payments  ;D

Has anyone seen this yet, from the director of "Ender's Game"?  From IMDB:


> Col. Katherine Powell (Mirren), a military officer in command of an operation to capture terrorists in Kenya, sees her mission escalate when a girl enters the kill zone triggering an international dispute over the implications of modern warfare.


----------



## jollyjacktar (10 Apr 2016)

No, but I want to even if only to see Alan Rickman in what must be his last film.  That, and I kind of fancy Helen too.


----------



## The Bread Guy (10 Apr 2016)

jollyjacktar said:
			
		

> ... I kind of fancy Helen too.


NHOTE (Not hard on the eyes), indeed ...


----------



## RocketRichard (10 Apr 2016)

Saw it. A very good film. Alan Rickman & Helen Mirren are excellent. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Oldgateboatdriver (10 Apr 2016)

Haven't seen it yet, but definitely want to.

Seems to me from the trailer that one of the themes in there is how politician will do anything, including screwing the military personnel who carried out their instructions in accordance with the rules of engagement they were given, to get out of the political fall-out of their own decisions.


----------



## jollyjacktar (10 Apr 2016)

Well,  they are human Weasels after all.


----------



## jollyjacktar (12 Jun 2016)

Watched the movie last night.  Got me all worked up at the panty waisted politicians and lawyers who stick their fingers into the pie.  Haven't yelled at the TV like that for some time...


----------



## TCM621 (12 Jun 2016)

So not a movie about AESOPs then?


----------



## Blackadder1916 (12 Jun 2016)

jollyjacktar said:
			
		

> Watched the movie last night.  Got me all worked up at the panty  . . .



Got to that part of your post and immediately my thoughts ran to Helen Mirren and . . . . . excuse me, have to take a break.


----------



## jollyjacktar (12 Jun 2016)

Fowar...


----------



## The Bread Guy (31 Jul 2016)

Oldgateboatdriver said:
			
		

> Seems to me from the trailer that one of the themes in there is how politician will do anything, including screwing the military personnel who carried out their instructions in accordance with the rules of engagement they were given, to get out of the political fall-out of their own decisions.


Just watched it last night, and while there is that (in spades), there's _also_ a bit of ... corner-cutting/estimate situating by the military as well.  _*VERY*_ good flick, showing the layers-on-layers that allow folks who don't want to make a decision, or don't want to be hung for a less-than-100%-certainty call, to seek more guidance.  It's the kind of film that might make a good PD flick, with LOTS of nodal/decision points to stop and discuss.


----------

